# Are townhouses or condos nice?



## fernshiine (Mar 11, 2021)

I was looking at houses for rent and sale in my area and in cheaper areas (since this is out of our price range, this town, and isn't even worth living here since people are generally snobbish, even getting mad at the town and refusing their proposal for affordable housing), and I saw an _abundance _of townhouses and condos for rent and for sale...of course at unaffordable prices, but nonetheless I find them fun to look at and intriguing. 

That begged me to wonder: what is it like living in a condo or side-by-side townhouse? I've only lived in full houses since my parents are picky, so I've always wondered what it's like. From my viewpoint they look to be unfathomably expensive and yet charming. The owners here maintain them as well, at least the exterior. Since _I _don't live in one, though, and never have, I am SO curious to know what it's like! Is it loud? Too expensive for what it really is worth? 

So would any furry who has experienced it please tell me!


Mostly talking about these modern kinds:


----------



## Zehlua (Mar 24, 2021)

If it fits your budget, lifestyle, and boundaries, go for it
And ALWAYS trust your gut. Never move into a place that gives you weird vibes. And make sure they answer ALL your questions and are not vague with you!


----------



## Pomorek (Mar 25, 2021)

I'm from a country far, far away so my input will be of limited value, but anyway...

I'm currently living in a sorta-kinda condo situation (looks most similar to your photo #2), if I even understand the word correctly. But I do have a comparison with living in a separate house. The main advantage of my current place is that it's actually cheap over here. Also no need to worry about any big renovations, exterior maintenance etc. Just pay a fee and it will be taken care of. In a house, one needs to think about such things more and be more proactive with maintenance, also shoulder a bigger cost oneself.

Is it loud? It depends. Most of the time it isn't, but it can happen. Neighbors drilling in the walls, drunk folks taking it too far on summer nights, things like that.

But the part I really dislike is the lack of private outdoor space (and the feeling of lack of privacy overall, outside of the narrow confines of one's own apartment). When staying at a separate house, I was enjoying being able to be outside on an _own_ piece of ground, with nobody intruding on that. No such option with apartment buildings. And I'm really missing this feeling of privacy away from droves of people, despite the fact that I spent vast majority of my life in apartment buildings and should be used to this.


----------



## Kuroserama (Mar 25, 2021)

Yes! I cannot agree more with both of the above posters. And yes, if you get even an inkling or “huh..is this a little off?” consider avoiding.

I’ve lived in apartments all my life and a couple of condos here and there. It was just until about 6-7 years ago I bought my current house. There is QUITE the trade off. 

When you buy a house you (usually) own the land. You get to do what you want where you want on it (unless you live in a community with an HOA). You will likely get a lot more space inside and out for the money. You will also get a lot of headaches and necessary upkeep.

For condos, it depends on what the HOA agrees to do but they will usually always at least take care of the exterior. Living where I live now, surrounded by trees, still attempting to clear some sections of leaves from last fall, this would be really nice. Especially if one does not have the time.

The multi-level condos probably have some interior maintenance, as well. 

As far as noise goes... this is why I dislike apartments and shared wall condos. You cannot pick your neighbor. In college I shared a wall with some guys with drums..... when they moved out, some people moved in that cooked with a lot of spices; it was so strong it would wake me up in the middle of the night. Imagine having people above you. Imagine having people above you who have 3 raucous little boys who like to run around. Now, some of this sound will be deadened depending on building materials; less expensive places may use less expensive insulation for the noise.

And lastly, think about if you’re a weirdo like me who gets paranoid that you’ll be the one making too much noise... I had a piano I wouldn’t play because it had to be on the shared wall. Another time, I was in the upper apartment and I would tiptoe around when it was late because it was older and creaked a bit. And I’d almost have a panic attack if some particularly smoky cooking experience set off the smoke detectors.

Long story short, you’re really paying for the maintenance and for a sense of shared community. They definitely have their perks but there are definite trade offs.


----------



## MaelstromEyre (Mar 25, 2021)

It's not terrible, but a lot depends on your location and your neighbors.  I lived in a townhouse-style condo for ten years, though my unit was at the end of the building so I only shared the one wall with neighbors.  They were quiet, as was I, so I never really had any issues there.

I don't think I could go back to that, though.  I live in a rural home.  I like that privacy, and that space.


----------



## Pomorek (Mar 26, 2021)

Kuroserama said:


> some people moved in that cooked with a lot of spices; it was so strong it would wake me up in the middle of the night.


Oopsie!... If this wasn't different continent altogether, I'd be worried it's about us here! 



Kuroserama said:


> Imagine having people above you who have 3 raucous little boys who like to run around.


Imagine having people below you who have 2 small dogs that bark incessantly at one another... Madness. Makes me wanna go and do a _hyena snarl_ on them to make them STFU.


----------



## Kuroserama (Mar 26, 2021)

Pomorek said:


> Oopsie!... If this wasn't different continent altogether, I'd be worried it's about us here!
> 
> 
> Imagine having people below you who have 2 small dogs that bark incessantly at one another... Madness. Makes me wanna go and do a _hyena snarl_ on them to make them STFU.


Ah see, I now have 2 small dogs that bark at any weird noises, no matter how I've tried to train them (because it's going to give me a heart attack one day). When we travel with them and stay in dog-friendly hotels, I always try to get the end unit in the back where there's less traffic / less people to be annoyed. But I feel so guilty when they hear a door shut and start barking at 4am. 

As for the smells waking me up, I have a very sensitive sense of smell so things like coffee or breakfast foods cooking will wake me up in my own home now, even with a closed door. That apartment with the spice neighbors was just very, very old and must have had thin walls. (I think it was built in the 40's!) And don't get me wrong, it didn't smell bad or anything. In fact, darn it, I would always wake up hungry! Are there a lot of spices used where you are??


----------



## Pomorek (Mar 26, 2021)

Kuroserama said:


> Are there a lot of spices used where you are??


Actually not. Most people around are very stuck in their culinary ways. It's only me and my wife who are such oddballs, trying out exotic recipes, with lots of spices too!



Kuroserama said:


> Ah see, I now have 2 small dogs that bark at any weird noises, no matter how I've tried to train them (because it's going to give me a heart attack one day). When we travel with them and stay in dog-friendly hotels, I always try to get the end unit in the back where there's less traffic / less people to be annoyed. But I feel so guilty when they hear a door shut and start barking at 4am.


Well, I guess some dogs just are like that. One can always try to notify them though...


----------



## Kuroserama (Mar 26, 2021)

Pomorek said:


> Actually not. Most people around are very stuck in their culinary ways. It's only me and my wife who are such oddballs, trying out exotic recipes, with lots of spices too!
> 
> 
> Well, I guess some dogs just are like that. One can always try to notify them though...


Awwwwwwwwwww!!! Are you in Japan?!


----------



## Pomorek (Mar 27, 2021)

Kuroserama said:


> Awwwwwwwwwww!!! Are you in Japan?!


Nope, it's Poland here. I linked the image from one site that has thousands of such funny pictures.


----------



## Kuroserama (Mar 27, 2021)

Pomorek said:


> Nope, it's Poland here. I linked the image from one site that has thousands of such funny pictures.


Oh nifty! I would love to travel all of Europe one day. My great grandparents were from Germany and there's still part of the family line there. But for now, I travel using the magic of the internet and television. Not so bad except I cannot sample all the different delicacies from around the world!


----------



## fernshiine (Mar 30, 2021)

MaelstromEyre said:


> It's not terrible, but a lot depends on your location and your neighbors.  I lived in a townhouse-style condo for ten years, though my unit was at the end of the building so I only shared the one wall with neighbors.  They were quiet, as was I, so I never really had any issues there.
> 
> I don't think I could go back to that, though.  I live in a rural home.  I like that privacy, and that space.


Ooo that sounds nice! I personally want to get away from the suburbs. I suffer from migraines and am disabled so the noise and cost of living around here is stressful. It got worse when my town decided to jam-pack expensive housing on the opposite side of town.


----------



## Foxy Emy (Mar 30, 2021)

fernshiine said:


> I was looking at houses for rent and sale in my area and in cheaper areas (since this is out of our price range, this town, and isn't even worth living here since people are generally snobbish, even getting mad at the town and refusing their proposal for affordable housing), and I saw an _abundance _of townhouses and condos for rent and for sale...of course at unaffordable prices, but nonetheless I find them fun to look at and intriguing.
> 
> That begged me to wonder: what is it like living in a condo or side-by-side townhouse? I've only lived in full houses since my parents are picky, so I've always wondered what it's like. From my viewpoint they look to be unfathomably expensive and yet charming. The owners here maintain them as well, at least the exterior. Since _I _don't live in one, though, and never have, I am SO curious to know what it's like! Is it loud? Too expensive for what it really is worth?
> 
> ...



Condo is basically an apartment that you own so you have a mortgage rather than rent. Can be nice if you like your neighbors close and hate yard work.

Townhouses are kinda inbetween apartments and houses. You got a yard to take care, and more space to stretch,bl but the neighbors are still close enough that you might hear them on the other side of the wall.


----------



## Netanye Dakabi (Mar 30, 2021)

right now i live in an extremely cramped farmhouse because money bad.

anything other than literally being homeless would be nice right now.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Apr 2, 2021)

They're both really nice..... actually. If you live in a big city like I do though - a condo's probably more the better choice; as opposed to buying a townhouse which doesn't include anything, that- you'd be getting otherwise through your HOA fees. And so, it's kind of a trade off, I think.

Total ownership (with a townhouse) - which can often times lead to higher costs. Or (condos) - which often times are like fancy apartments that include some perks that you may not have to pay for; (like garbage, water, sewer, and even security and maintenance).

If the added costs aren't really an issue, then - townhouses are certainly larger and have much more room; but..... all the costs and maintenance (of the property) will be on you as the owner, which in a big city like I live in - may not make much sense to do.


----------



## aomagrat (Apr 4, 2021)

In my experience, living in apartments sucks. Neighbors are anoying. And someone is always parked in your parking space. The only advantage is not having to mow your lawn. Detached housing is always better. More privacy and if someone parks in your driveway you can have them towed.


----------



## Netanye Dakabi (Apr 13, 2021)

aomagrat said:


> In my experience, living in apartments sucks. Neighbors are anoying. And someone is always parked in your parking space. The only advantage is not having to mow your lawn. Detached housing is always better. More privacy and if someone parks in your driveway you can have them towed.


i like apartments. they're homely


----------



## MagnusLucra (May 12, 2021)

Before you buy a townhouse, be sure to check if there is a HOA, what their rules are, and how much it costs. Maintenance fees on condos can also sometimes be just as expensive as rent, which can be tough if you also have a mortgage.


----------

